# Breeding Alpine Doe to Nigerian Buck?



## Evergreen160 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm thinking of doing a last minute breeding of my Alpine doe to a Nigerian buck.  My doe is 10 months old so she isn't full sized and the buck is two years old (I haven't seen him yet).  Do you think he will be tall enough to get the job done?  I only own full-sized dairy goats so I don't have a concept of how tall he will be.  Thanks for any input!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 22, 2013)

If the doe is in heat, he will get the job done.  You might have to give him a hay bale to stand on, but she may even stoop down for him.  They are pretty resourceful when it comes to breeding.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 22, 2013)

Yep, give him something to stand on.


----------



## Evergreen160 (Jan 22, 2013)

Great - thanks!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 22, 2013)

You do realize that the kids will be mini-alpine  It IS a new breed  I raise them and they are wonderful!!!! Yep he should be able to reach. I have standards too and I have had nigerians reach easily, but they have been not the tiniest nigerians.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 22, 2013)

You do realize that the kids will be mini-alpine  It IS a new breed  I raise them and they are wonderful!!!! Yep he should be able to reach. I have standards too and I have had nigerians reach easily, but they have been not the tiniest nigerians.


----------



## Evergreen160 (Jan 22, 2013)

rebelINny:  I would love to see pictures of your mini Alpines!


----------

